# RY from blacks?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I'll be taking more updated pics of one of my fancy litters on Friday for opinions, but i'm fairly positive that two of the babies are RY. Is this feasible? I may be thinking this wrong, but with them both being in the same focus, I didn't think they could carry both black & RY?

The buck looks black. The doe others here have classified as black, but i've wondered otherwise. She's definitely satin, from what i've read satin doesn't effect black very much? Maybe it's just her mostly being white & a long hair that throwing her coloring off.

There are currently four babies. One is a black pied (there were 3 total), one PE that has light patches that remind me of my c-dilute agouti babies (possibly dove or champagne?), & the two that developed burnt orange patches that are now growing blondish hairs.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hehe. Recessives. You can have black, RY, chocolate, the dilute that is called blue, pinkeye, and a number of c-dilutes, plus various coat genes in a single mouse... Short answer, yes you can.  Recessive yellow is e/e.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

From what I've read recessive yellow is not in the locus as black, dominant red is in the A locus however, so your blacks are both a/a E/e and the yellows are a/a e/e


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Wow. I feel silly now! Just looked at the finn moue chart. This explains my confusion over brindle and fat yellows being mentioned in the A locus. Completely missed recessive being listed in E!

Are recessive yellow from blacks a no no like they are when mixed with blues
Im terribly excited! Thought id ruined my chances of working with this after removing my reecessive yellow buck for health reasons. Have two agouti daughters that should carry it and still undecided if I like his last litter enough to keep.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Well... the RY can be very sooty, due to the black, but I think Blacks are nowhere near as bad for RY as blue is. I have no experience with the reverse, nor have I seen photos of black mice that I thought were off colored due to RY. Finnmouse doesn't seem to have much info on recessive yellow. Few places do.  I grew up thinking really rebellious thoughts about that. :lol: Now, as an adult, I understand it's just not a gene that is in all European countries, unless imported.

Agouti is even more reasonable to pull RY from, although it can still be fairly sooty, until that gets selected away from. Chocolate is easiest, as the background for RY, but it's not required. I wasn't sure what you meant by 'focus' so just left that part along.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Sorry! Lol! Focus was supposed to be locus!

Saw your comment in the RY tan thread. Will be interested to see how much sooty these get as they are also satin pied


----------

